# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  DUBROVNIK - Radionica oplatnenim pelenama,4.3.2013. u 17.00 sati

## Indi

Radionica o platnenim pelenama - novi termin!!!


U ponedjeljak, 4. ožujka 2013., s početkom u 17.00 sati, u prostorijama Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika - DURA, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton) u Dubrovniku,održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama.
Radionicu vode Rodine članice a pozvane su sve trudnice i majke. Početak radionice je u 17.00 sati, a predviđeno trajanje 1,5h. Zbog ograničenoga broja sudionika/ca molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 536 06 38.Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------

